# KarboN launches titanium S1 plus - Quad core + 1 gb ram for Rs 5500



## rish1 (Apr 28, 2014)

* WOW Karbonn has launched Titanium S1 plus AWESOME SPECS FOR THE PRICE...!!! this deserves a Special Thread* 



Karbonn launched the Titanium S1 last year, now the Titanium S1 Plus is available from online retailer Saholic. It has a 4-inch WVGA display, powered by a 1.2 GHz quad-core processor and runs on Android 4.3 (Jelly Bean). It has a 5-megapixel rear camera with LED flash and a 0.3-megapixel (VGA) front-facing camera. It has 3G connectivity and has dual SIM support with dual standby.

It packs 1GB RAM, 4GB of internal storage, microSD card slot and a 1500mAh battery. It directly competes with the recently launched Lava Iris 406Q that has almost similar specifications, except the battery.


4-inch (800 × 480 pixels) touch screen display
*1.2 GHz quad-core processor
1GB RAM, *4GB internal memory, Expandable memory up to 32GB with micro SD
Android 4.3 (Jelly Bean) OS
Dual SIM (GSM + WCDMA) with Dual Standby
5MP rear camera with LED flash
0.3MP (VGA) front-facing camera
3.5mm audio jack, FM Radio
3G , Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth with A2DP and GPS

1500 mAh battery

*MRP - 5700 * its 5500 on Indiatimes.  should be easily available for Rs 5000.

*www.fonearena.com/blog/102027/karb...or-android-4-3-now-available-for-rs-5749.html


----------



## Ahsan558 (May 16, 2014)

It has amazing price.


----------



## $hadow (May 16, 2014)

Head to Head with moto e in terms of pricing


----------



## ZTR (May 16, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Head to Head with moto e in terms of pricing



Also this has flash and front cam which E doesnt


----------



## nikufellow (May 16, 2014)

4.3?  Does karbon have any track records of upgrading firmware version of its devices?


----------



## $hadow (May 16, 2014)

4.3 is not that bad at all. But since KitKat is optimised for 512 mb ram it works more fluidly


----------



## 101gamzer (May 16, 2014)

So it is made in china or assembled here ?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 17, 2014)

What's the processor? Current snapdragon 200 or the old one? Or some Mediatek?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2014)

^the s1 plus probably has some mediatek processor


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 17, 2014)

I think it has older Snapdragon S4 just like Titanium S1


----------



## GamerSlayer (May 17, 2014)

But in any case, Karbon can never be in competition with Motorola!


----------



## ZTR (May 17, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> What's the processor? Current snapdragon 200 or the old one? Or some Mediatek?



Quad snapdragon 200 a7
GPU adreno 302/305


----------



## nikufellow (May 17, 2014)

^flippy reviews say 302 but none are certified buyers


----------



## ZTR (May 17, 2014)

Basically its same as the Lava 406q which also has the same specs and is available for 6.8k

And the GPU is 305 although it is supposed to be 302 lol
*www.gogi.in/lava-iris-406q-review.html


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 17, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> So it is made in china or assembled here ?


Doesn't matter at this price point.


----------



## srkmish (May 17, 2014)

dont bother. service sucks. people are only fans of these companies until the time when their phones go kaput and the company leaves them in the lurch. i myself was one


----------



## geekstrom (May 17, 2014)

really very good specs and ver less price... its good


----------



## rish1 (May 17, 2014)

i am a bit shocked to see replies after 20 days of posting the thread 



ZTR said:


> Quad snapdragon 200 a7
> GPU adreno 302/305



at the time i posted this not much was known about moto E, so i suspected it would be a basic mediatek ..

but if it is really quad cortex a from snapdragon this is awesome.. it actually puts this phone in comparison to Moto G

- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> Basically its same as the Lava 406q which also has the same specs and is available for 6.8k
> 
> And the GPU is 305 although it is supposed to be 302 lol
> *www.gogi.in/lava-iris-406q-review.html





nikufellow said:


> ^flippy reviews say 302 but none are certified buyers



there is no such gpu as Adreno 302.. adreno 302 is a ghost
there is only Adreno 305

1 flippy review says it scores 17k in antutu which is in line with the score of a quad core cortex A7 of snapdragon( like moto g )


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

rish said:


> there is no such gpu as Adreno 302.. adreno 302 is a ghost
> there is only Adreno 305
> 
> 1 flippy review says it scores 17k in antutu which is in line with the score of a quad core cortex A7 of snapdragon( like moto g )



adreno 302 is not a ghost. infact snapdragon 200 comes with either adreno 203 or 302. both should be same(i just see a rebranding here(i hope)) and faster than old adreno 205.


----------



## rish1 (May 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> adreno 302 is not a ghost. infact snapdragon 200 comes with either adreno 203 or 302. both should be same(i just see a rebranding here(i hope)) and faster than old adreno 205.



no bro adreno 302 was earlier a part of snapdragon 200 when it was announced but i think at last minute when chips were about to be produced they changed it to Adreno 305

Moto E , Xperia E1 both do not hae Adreno 302 although the official specs mention as them having Adreno 302, they both have Adreno 305 @ 400 Mhz .. and it reflects in bench,arks as well..

moto G,lumia 520,Xperia M has Adreno 305 @ 450 mhz

whereas they have reduced 50 mhz for snapdrgon 200 variants

adreno 203 is ancient history of cortex A5 generation


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

rish said:


> no bro adreno 302 was earlier a part of snapdragon 200 when it was announced but i think at last minute when chips were about to be produced they changed it to Adreno 305
> 
> Moto E , Xperia E1 both do not hae Adreno 302 although the official specs mention as them having Adreno 302, they both have Adreno 305 @ 400 Mhz .. and it reflects in bench,arks as well..
> 
> ...



i assume adreno 305 at 400mhz is called as adreno 302.  anyway, we cant blindly believe benchmarks as we already know that the companies have cheated in the past. 50 mhz reduction resulted in less than half performance in gfxbench.


----------



## rish1 (May 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i assume adreno 305 at 400mhz is called as adreno 302.  anyway, we cant blindly believe benchmarks as we already know that the companies have cheated in the past. 50 mhz reduction resulted in less than half performance in gfxbench.



yeah in case of cheating that may have been the case but here it is not .. the performance difference is well within the limits 

T rex offscreen 1080p - 5.8 FPS ( moto G)  , and 4.5 FPS ( Moto E )  vs 1.5 Fps (Adreno 203) 

check comparison between Moto G and Moto E

*gfxbench.com/compare.jsp?benchmark...T1028,+XT1031,+XT1032,+XT1033,+XT1034)&cols=2

Same thing is depicted in 3d mark icestorm which supposedly keeps out cheaters...

My point is GPU is itself called Adreno 305 and not Adreno 302..

below is the CPU z screenshot of Xperia E1 , look it shows as Adreno 305 and not adreno 302 .. Cpu z isn't even a benchmarking app. it just lists the hardware specs

that is i was saying Adreno 302 does not exist it is a ghost ... it exists only on paper at least the "Name"

though their original plan might have been to lower the clock and market it as Adreno 302. either deliberately or unintentionally they forgot to change the name of GPU to Adreno 302 .. so Adreno 302 was murdered before its launch and his ghost is roaming around official specs 

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Sony-Xperia-E1-Dual-Benchmarks.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

rish said:


> yeah in case of cheating that may have been the case but here it is not .. the performance difference is well within the limits
> 
> T rex offscreen 1080p - 5.8 FPS ( moto G)  , and 4.5 FPS ( Moto E )  vs 1.5 Fps (Adreno 203)
> 
> ...



can anybody with moto e upload screenshot of cpu-z(latest version)??
there is also a chance of false detection by software that might be rectified with future versions.i hope so.


----------



## rish1 (May 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> can anybody with moto e upload screenshot of cpu-z(latest version)??
> there is also a chance of false detection by software that might be rectified with future versions.i hope so.



couldn't find screenshot of CPU z of Moto E right now but was able to Get Antutu Screenshot . here also it lists as Adreno 305

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Moto-E-Benchmarks.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2014)

Dont want to bash but have you ever seen the front camera quality of any such local company budget phone ? 
Not to mention, the battery life, 1500maH really ? I can guarentee after 1 month of usage, this wont last 6 hours of standby time
moto E atleast has  2k mAH battery and you can be certain, the battery WILL last..
Dont bother with this phone please, its a 5k down  the drain.. Get the Moto E which is built to last, or something better like Xperia M (10k)/ Moto G (13k)


----------



## srkmish (May 18, 2014)

+1 to above post. it seems many people are still blown away by fake specs. the battery life is a major issue and camera sucks. now that moto e is here makes zero sense to go for cheap brands. plus as i said be prepared to deal with sucky service in case something goes wrong


----------



## rish1 (May 18, 2014)

What you guys are forgetting is Moto E is Online Exclusive .. and secondly think of a point of view from a person who has a budget of strict 5k only . even an extra 1k is not possible for some people

its much better than other local companies 

its obviously inferior to Moto E and is targeted towards offline crowds and specifically towards the less educated class and budget restricted people that have made micromax like brands stars for whom brand doesn't matter

Plus in 2-3 months it will go down to 4.5k something


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

rish said:


> couldn't find screenshot of CPU z of Moto E right now but was able to Get Antutu Screenshot . here also it lists as Adreno 305
> 
> []*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Moto-E-Benchmarks.jpg[]



Hmmm. I see. But why on earth snapdragon website mentions about adreno 302 if it is actually a ghost? Time to change it.


----------



## sawan20 (May 21, 2014)

Is it available in Pakistan?


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

rish said:


> couldn't find screenshot of CPU z of Moto E right now but was able to Get Antutu Screenshot . here also it lists as Adreno 305
> 
> *images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Moto-E-Benchmarks.jpg



Hide the IMEI dude 

Moto E has Adreno 302 - *www.motorola.in/Moto-E/moto-e-in.html check official specs first.
Adreno 305 with snapdragon 200 is weird


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Hide the IMEI dude
> 
> Moto E has Adreno 302 - *www.motorola.in/Moto-E/moto-e-in.html check official specs first.
> Adreno 305 with snapdragon 200 is weird



ohh god not this question again .. please at least read once what is posted in this thread before commenting ? just read what i have written .. Adreno 302 is a ghost that is only mentioned in official specs  

btw that is not my SS .. its fonearena's SS


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

rish said:


> ohh god not this question again .. please at least read once what is posted in this thread before commenting ? just read what i have written .. Adreno 302 is a ghost that is only mentioned in official specs
> 
> btw that is not my SS .. its fonearena's SS



I've contacted their CC few minutes ago and they clarified that ITS 302! You can check official manual, their help page or chat with them live!


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> I've contacted their CC few minutes ago and they clarified that ITS 302! You can check official manual, their help page or chat with them live!



lol if CC people started knowing these things then these tech sites would go out of business..
anyways they are just repeating what is mentioned in the official specs and motorola is reporting what info is given to them by qualcomm on paper..

we are talking about the actual product here, not official specs...

you haven't still read the long chat i posted on the previous page .. please go through it  

start reading posts from this posts *and the posts below this*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...quad-core-1-gb-ram-rs-5500-a.html#post2112043

if you wanna ask why is the mismatch .. you know what is my guess ?

this snapdragon 200 chip is actually the same chip used in moto G.. 

qualcomm must have just disabled the 2 additional cores and lower the clock speed of 
GPU.. it is much cheaper this way than to come up with a complete new chip with different GPU and drivers etc

and it saves time too.. all chipmakers do this and rebrand it differently..


----------

